# Wie funktioniert der Stromverbrauch eines Netzteils?



## brazzjazz (22. Januar 2010)

Womöglich muss ich mir ein neues Netzteil besorgen. Zurzeit habe ich ein 370-Watt-Netzteil. Ich möchte auch nicht unnötig Strom verbraten, daher zwei Fragen:
1. Wenn ich mir z. B. ein 450-Watt-Netzteil besorge, verbraucht es dann mit demselben Computer mehr Strom? Skaliert es seinen Verbrauch einfach runter, oder hat es einen höheren Grundverbrauch?
2. Kann man verschiedene Netzteile auch nach ihrer Standby-Sparsamkeit unterscheiden, also was sie bei ausgeschaltetem PC (aber eingeschaltetem Netzteil) verbrauchen?

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2010)

1. JEIN! Ein NEtzteil hat eine gewisse Effizienz, und die ist bei wenig Last bezogen auf die Maximalleistung des Netzteils idR etwas schlechter, allerdings macht es bei 370W vs 450Watt so gut wie nix aus. Sagen wir mal, dass Dein PC 250W benötigt. Dafür brauchst du dann natürlich mehr als nur ein 250W-Netzteil, weil die 250W an unterschiedlichen leitungen benötigt werden und netzteile nie genau passend diese Werte bieten (3,3 / 5 /12 Volt). ein 350W-Netzteil hat bei 70-80% Auslastung, also eben 250W, ne gute Effizienz von *zB* 90% Effizienz, das heißt: es zieht insgesamt 280W, und 90% davon kommen im PC an - das sind halt ca. 250W. Wenn Du nun ein 1000W-Netzteil nehmen würdest, wäre es mit 250W nur zu 25% ausgelastet. Da haben Netzteile immer ne schlechtere Effizienz, sagen wir mal *zB* nur 80%. Dann zieht das Netzteil ca. 315Watt, davon 80% sind dann die wirklich vom PC benötigten 250Watt. 

Das ist NUR ein Beispiel - für die Details, wieviel mehr es ist, müßtest Du mal test suchen. Und nicht jedes 1000W-Nezteil ist gleich (in)effizient

Wenn Du aber nun lediglich ein Netzteil nimmst, dass 100-200W stärker ist als das alte, hält sich das ganz wirklich in kleinen Grenzen. Selbst bein größeren Unterschieden macht es nicht sooo viel aus, wenn man nicht grad 12 Std am tag zockt. 

Aber beim Netzteil nicht sparen, ein 450W Markennetzteil ist idR besser als ein 650W "noname" zum gleichen Preis, und oft auch effizienter. Achte vor allem auf ne 85+ Zertifizierung.



2. Kann man bestimmt, aber ich würd selbst bei nur 5W standby trotzdem den PC immer ganz ausschalten, sprich: Steckerleiste mit Schalter, an dem auch Monitor, Boxen usw. hängen. Selbst wenn es nur 10W insgesamt von deinem PC+Zubehör ist, hast du - wenn du den PC "nur" 8Std am Tag benutzt - jeden Tag 16Std, wo du unnötig 10W ziehst - das sind pro Jahr ~12€ rausgeschmissenes Geld. Wenn der Standby höher ist und/oder Du im Schnitt den PC weniger als 8std am tag benutzt, ist es natürlich mehr.


----------



## dogy (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Möcht gleich mal beim Thema Standby- Verbrauch ansetzen

Wenn ich den PC ausgeschalten habe, zieht der immer noch rund 21 Watt, schalte ich den Netzschalter des Netzteils auf 0 (und nehme damit den Sekundär- Kreislauf vom Netz?!), genehmigt er sich immer noch 15 Watt. Wofür er so viel Strom aufnimmt, ist mir nicht ganz klar.

Allerdings gibt es ein Problem, wenn man den PC ganz (per Steckleiste o. ä.) vom Netz trennt: Nach paar Wochen ist die BIOS- Batterie leer. In meinem Fall geschieht nach einem solchen 'Kaltstart' folgendes: Der Grafikkartenlüfter heult lautstark auf (klingt jeweils eher beunruhigend), dann schaltet sich der PC wieder ab. 1 Sekunde später startet er dann erneut, diesmal normal bis ins Windows.

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob dieses Bootverhalten schädlich ist (Spannungsspitzen beim 'Kaltstart' oder so?). Gerade meine neue, teure SSD hätte ich nur ungern vom Netzteil geröstet 

Ausserdem ne seltsame Beobachtung: Wenn ich den PC das erste mal boote, nachdem ich ihn wieder ans Netz angeschlossen habe, kommt bei der POST die Meldung, dass bei der SSD der SMART Befehl nicht funktioniert. Nach einem Neustart, ohne dass er zwischendurch vom Netz getrennt wird, funktioniert SMART wieder


Scheint, als ob ich die 21W standby-Verbrauch halt einfach schlucken muss


----------



## trible_d (19. Januar 2011)

Komische sache. Mir ist noch nie die bios batterie leer geworden. Hast schon ne neue? Sind die bioseinstellungen suf default?


----------



## dogy (19. Januar 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass ich die BIOS Batterie schon mal gewechselt habe- war nach einigen Wochen bis wenigen Monaten wieder leer (weiss es nicht mehr genau). Also zapft der PC Energie von der Batterie ab, wenn er vom Stromnetz getrennt ist.

Nee, die BIOS Einstellungen hab ich angepasst. glaube aber auch nicht, dass es an dem liegt.

Das Board ist ein P35- Ds3p von Gigabyte, das Netzteil ein Piperock 550 W von Tagan, falls das hilft.


----------



## trible_d (19. Januar 2011)

Also wenn die batt leer ist bleiben die einstellungen im bios nicht gespeichert. Deshalb vielleicht der seltsame boot. Vielleicht hat auch das board nen becker weg. Ich trenne immer vom netz bis jetzt keine probleme. Was hängt alles an der steckerleiste?


----------



## montecuma (19. Januar 2011)

Also ich würde Schätzen, dass die Bios-Batterie bzw. das komplette Trennen des Rechners nur dann ein Problem ist, wenn du nen Monat oder länger den PC nicht benutzt... dann kann die sich natürlich schon mal entleeren.

21W im Auszustand scheint allerdings auch sehr viel zu sein... vlt. ist da doch auch was kaputt (k.A., ob das überhaupt möglich ist )


----------



## dogy (19. Januar 2011)

Also die BIOS Einstellungen bleiben gespeichert, obwohl momentan die Batterie leer ist (auch nachdem der PC die Nacht durch ohne Strom verbrachte). Mein Board hat eine Dual- BIOS genannte Technik, keine Ahnung ob das was damit zu tun hat.
An der Steckleiste hängt der PC und der Monitor, sonst nichts.

Wegen den 21 Watt: Der PC beherbergt 1 HDD, 1 SSD, 1 DVD-RW, Soundkarte, HD5850, Q6600, P35-DS3P, Tagan Piperock Netzteil


----------



## trible_d (19. Januar 2011)

Hast du ein usb hub angeschlossen, am monitor oder so? Hab auch dual bios, dass hat damit nichts zu tun. Schätze dann ist die bat nicht leer. Schonmal nachgemessen?

Ps: hast du schon ein bios update gemacht? Dann sollte der smart fehler weg sein!


----------



## dogy (20. Januar 2011)

Nei, hab kein USB Hub zur Hand und der Monotor/ die Tastatur hat auch keine USB- Anschlüsse. Werden die BIOS- Einstellungen nicht auf einen nicht-flüchtigen Flashspeicher des MB geschrieben? Würde erklären, wiso die Einstellungen erhalten blieben.

Habe das aktuellste BIOS installiert. Bei den SATA/ AHCI Treiber bin ich mir jedoch nicht ganz sicher. Bei der Gigabyte Seite gibt es für das P35-Ds3p 2 SATA Treiber: 'Intel SATA RAID/AHCI Driver' (Version 8.9.0.1023), welcher am 11.8.2009 hinzugefügt wurde. Diesen habe ich installiert. Ausserdem gibt es den 'Gigabyte SATA 2 Driver' (Version 1.17.50.2) vom 29.9.2009. Bei Windows 7 heisst es ja, dass man den Windows eigenen SATA Treiber nutzen soll, damit Trimm reibungslos läuft, oder?

Und der SMART Fehler kommt nur, nachdem man den PC ans Netz gehängt hat beim ersten Mal booten. Startet man ihn dann wieder neu, kommt der Fehler nicht mehr.

Ok, nachdem das Beta BIOS drauf ist, scheint sich der SMART Error tatsächlich erledigt zu haben 
Das mit dem 'Booten in 2 Anläufen' ist aber noch immer. Wohl eine Eigenheit/ ein Fehler des MB oder Netzteils, ka


----------



## dogy (20. Januar 2011)

habe gerade im Gigabyte Forum gelesen, dass allgemein ein SMART Command Error auftritt bei Sandforce SSD's. Habe nachfolgend den Link, unter dem man das aktuellste Beta BIOS downloaden kann, das dieses Problem lösen soll. Mal schaun, was sich  dadurch verändert.
GIGABYTE Forum


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

Also, trotz Netzeil "aus" immer noch 21W? Auch wenn Du den Stromstecker abziehst? Dann isses entweder der Monitor, oder das Meßgerät ist im niedrigen Bereich einfach schlecht.


----------



## dogy (20. Januar 2011)

Nene. 21 W wenn der PC eifach heruntergefahren ist. 16 W wenn der Netzschalter direkt am Netzteil selbst auf 0 geschalten wird. 0 W, wenn ich den Stecker ziehe. Das Strommessgerät misst natürlich nur den PC selbst, ohne Monitor oder andere Geräte


----------

